# Moving to Ho Chi Minh City



## LINH NGUYEN (Jul 15, 2015)

Hi everyone, 
I will moving to Ho Chi Minh City so i want to sell my furniture and/or my motor circle. Anyone knows which shop can buy them? 
Tks.


----------

